# Dixie's hair cut! (non-golden)



## Krista (Jun 3, 2010)

*We took her to a local groomer today and I think they*
*did a good job although I miss the scruff on her face but it's going*
*to get hot soon and we don't want her to be uncomfortable. It*
*took them 2 hours since she was so wiggly.







*

*







*
*







*

*I wish this one didn't turn out so dark.*


















































*It will take some getting used to but I like it! *


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think she has the same expression I had after a haircut as a kid. She does look great all shined up.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

She is very cute! I love her eyes.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My mom's bichon used to hide in the closet for DAYS after his haircuts until the hair grew back a little. He was embarrassed to be seen so close to being naked. =) Dixie is so cute!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She looks cute. I'm sure she's laying on the sofa wondering if she gets extra treats today for the hair cut.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My yorkie loved coming home after getting her hair cut. She would prance around like look at me. Dixie is a cutie and kind of shy with her new cut.


----------



## Krista (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you guys!  Well she's only almost 8 months old so this is her first hair cut so she doesn't know what to make of it. We would have cut it sooner, but with the cold weather we didn't want to do it too soon. It's really nice today so I am glad we did it. Of course she got extra treats!  She is better today, not as pouty. :bowl:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

She looks just like the schnauzer I had as a kid....I know exactly what you mean about missing the face scruff.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You look beautiful ms Dixie!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixie*

Dixie is one adorable girl!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Dixie is adorable. I had a schnauzer for almost 14 years. I loved her with long hair and short.


----------



## Krista (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you all! 

cathy - awh... She was beautiful!


----------

